

Ask HN: Tea or Coffee? - lewisflude

I'm a coffee man myself!
======
loungin
Tea... the taste/smell of coffee is so disgusting to me that it makes me
nautious for as long as I can remember. Even as an ingredient in food, there
is something about coffee that is completely repulsive.

------
victorhn
Used to be coffee, but now i am experimenting with green tea, i have found
that it provides a milder effect but more lasting and it doesn't have the
crash associated with coffee.

------
simon
Both ... just not at the same time. That would be like crossing the streams!

------
praptak
I switch between coffee, tea and yerba mate.

------
jstanley
Yeah... it's tea for me.

"MISS TEEEEA!"

------
saurabh
Chai or better yet, cutting.

------
willieavendano
Coffee and Yerba mate

------
iends
Just water.

